# Baby crays



## kodiaklm (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently found my crayfish bacon had babies Oh my gosh ! So many babies !

I need to get rid of them would the easiest place be giving them away on craigslist. There are no local fish stores near me .



The proud mom <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7990217984/" title="imagejpeg_2 (4) by scrapsterule, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8042/7990217984_80da96243d.jpg" width="452" height="465" alt="imagejpeg_2 (4)"></a>





Babies <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7992708160/" title="20120916_133040 by scrapsterule, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8177/7992708160_86d8c06f9b.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20120916_133040"></a>


----------



## Lowkey485 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would be willing to take some of the babies off your hands. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! First pic is awesome hahaa


----------



## kodiaklm (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks She been pretty fierce but the honey moon is now over and I have taken her out .

Here are some more pics
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8001335152/" title="20120918_185833 by scrapsterule, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8439/8001335152_e54b15c786.jpg" width="408" height="306" alt="20120918_185833"></a>


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8001334503/" title="20120918_185846 by scrapsterule, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8321/8001334503_303d761818.jpg" width="408" height="306" alt="20120918_185846"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8001335112/" title="20120918_190000 by scrapsterule, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8034/8001335112_27bcfd0647.jpg" width="408" height="306" alt="20120918_190000"></a>


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How Cool!


----------



## kodiaklm (Jan 1, 2012)

I found all but 2 of the crays home, took me awhile though.

Here is a new picture of one her name is blueberry

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8241878027/" title="20121202_155937 by scrapsterule, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8241878027_a789d219f1.jpg" width="500" height="392" alt="20121202_155937"></a>


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

see if local grade schools would like them for science class


----------



## kodiaklm (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh no I am keeping those two as pets


----------



## judymayes (Nov 24, 2012)

So happy for you I just got dwarf crayfish and am awaiting the day they have lil babies too


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can they be housed together,or even with their mom?And really a blue from a red mom? Is this common?They are very cool and appreciate the update as I thought the pics of them as babies was very cool also.


----------



## kodiaklm (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks I enjoy them very much 

And no they can not be house with each other or their mom they would kill each other so they are in separate tanks that's why I could not keep them all no space or tanks. 


I am not sure if a blue is common from a red mom this is my first time with baby's but she is a very cool cray And I can't wait to see her full grown


----------

